# Any Dog friendly beaches?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they know of any dog friendly beaches here in Dubai?


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Only one I've found is in Jebel Ali, between the Jebel Ali Golf Resort/Spa and the spur that would become the Palm Jebel Ali. Not much of a beach and a bit dirty but good for taking your dog for a swim. Directions are head to the Jebel Ali Golf Resort, go past the entrance which is at the beginning of a roundabout and take next exit off the roundabout.


----------

